# Html Formulare mittels Java automatisch senden



## babege (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 


ich habe zwei fragen:



wie kann ich mittels Java eine Html Formulare automatisch ausfühlen und senden? ich möchte gern wissen was Java Standard in diesem Bereich biettet? 

wie kann ich mit java wieder den Client erzwingen, die gewunschten Bild-Buchstaben eintippen, damit meine Formular nicht auch automatisch ausgefühlt und gesendet? welche Technick steckt dahinter?

Ich freue mich auf jeder Antwort


----------



## EOB (11. Jun 2007)

hm...eventuell suchst du eher javascript oder ajax? 

grüße


----------



## Hilefoks (11. Jun 2007)

babege hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich mittels Java eine Html Formulare automatisch ausfühlen und senden? ich möchte gern wissen was Java Standard in diesem Bereich biettet?


Formulare werden per GET oder POST übertragen... sollten sich genügend Informationen im Netz finden.



			
				babege hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich mit java wieder den Client erzwingen, die gewunschten Bild-Buchstaben eintippen, damit meine Formular nicht auch automatisch ausgefühlt und gesendet? welche Technick steckt dahinter?


Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht. Meinst du Captchas?

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## babege (12. Jun 2007)

Die zweite Frage ist mir gut beantwortet. es existiert ein java Framwork namens jCaptcha   als open source.

Die erste Frage ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, ich weisse das die Formullar mit get und pos gesendet werden. ich weisse aber nicht ganz wie man das in einer Java Anwendung macht.

Ajax und JavaScript suche ich nicht.

Danke schön
VG.


----------



## Faruun (12. Jun 2007)

Formulardaten kann man als Parameter übergeben, wenn Du weißt, wie die Feldbezeichnungen sind. In diesem Fall kannst Du einen Request mit den ganzen Daten absetzen.

Schau mal, ob Dir das hier hilft: 
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/h...pache/commons/httpclient/package-summary.html

Gruß,
Faruun


----------



## babege (12. Jun 2007)

hallo zusammen,

Dass mit dem Httpclient von Jakarta Commons hat sehr gut funktioniert, diese Sammlung macht das Leben einfacher.  *Faruun und Hilefoks * Danke euch für den Hinweise.

ach ja nach dem Googeln habe ich festgestellt dass zwei java Captchas-framework  als Open Source gibt, JCaptcha und java SimpelCaptcha.

Gruss


----------

